# Just Need To Vent



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

One of my buddies has a cousin that owns a woods up here in NW Ohio... Well he gave my buddy (14 yrs old) and I permission to hunt it... So I look at on google maps he says it this one with a telphone wire running through the middle and other neighbors have seen deer in this certain area so I'm like OK he must know what hes talking about.... So yesterday we got out set up 2 stands and get everything set up in the tree then we go back today and trim trees set up salt blocks and just make sure everything is "OK." As we are leaving he gives his mom a call and his cousin is over... (We had noticed a tree stand in the woods and wondered whose it was b/c there weren't supposed to be any in there) He asks whose it is and the owner goes "Theres a stand in tehre...There shouldt be then he went on to say we were in the wrong woods and the right one was about 300yds away... I'm pretty pissed now but at least the owner of the wrong woods wasn't a jerk and said we can go there and take our stuff down anytime  Thanks for reading


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure seems to me your BOTH at fault for not checking with the owner before going in there. Your lucky the real owner is so easy going. I can't say I would have been.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't understand why you should be mad?? Sounds to me like you or your buddy were at fault. Like Magis said you ought to be happy!


----------

